
Queueing Theory, in practice - craigkerstiens
https://speakerdeck.com/emfree/queueing-theory
======
rubayeet
Application of queuing theory in rate limiting an API(video)[0]

[0]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m64SWl9bfvk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m64SWl9bfvk)

